Ask HN: Are all project managers there to disturb you and ask stupid questions? - groomed
======
mtmail
Of course not.

That's a loaded question. "the question attempts to limit direct replies to be
those that serve the questioner's agenda."
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loaded_question](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loaded_question))

------
jklein11
Can you provide examples of what a stupid question is?

The PM's job is to communicate the project status with stakeholders. In my
experience even the developers who are really good at this only do as well as
a mediocre project manager. Their job is to pick out any risks or crises and
mitigate them before they derail the project. If you are working with a great
project manager your life as a developer gets much easier. Granted, if your
project manager isn't on the ball, your in for a not fun time.

~~~
groomed
Communicate status with stakeholders is PMs responsibility. And, I guess, in
95% of cases, PM can do this without talking to dev. By just looking in jira
for example... But they just can't. They continue asking if dev is still on
time. They setting up usless meetings, just to see people talk to each other.
Micromanagement.

Can you then provide an example of how PM makes life of a developer easier?

~~~
jklein11
I am skeptical that a project management tool like JIRA can be as effective in
communicating status as a conversation. One huge benefit that PMs provide is
making sure you are on track with the timeline. I would have to think that
every time your PM is asking you for an update they are using that information
to communicate with management. Having them act as a buffer can be a huge
help.

I definitely feel your pain on having too many meetings. I would rather have
one too many meetings than one too few meetings though. Its definitely a
tricky balance to hit.

